
How software is eating care delivery for healthcare (A16Z) - davecyen
https://a16z.com/2019/07/31/how-software-is-eating-care-delivery-in-healthcare/
======
sidlls
I really enjoy these articles about how software is eating or will eat health
care. At least in the US the things technology can solve are generally either
trivial and have already been solved (usually terribly, like EHR, but solved
nonetheless) or really hard (e.g. diagnosing conditions and researching
cures). The "Phase II" this person refers to exists because of _political_
problems, not because they simply haven't had the attention of the "super
geniuses" in the Bay Area. The arrogance in the software sector about the
depth and breadth of its reach is staggering.

I work in health tech in the Bay Area and have for a long time now. The
problems in this industry are generally because of human behavior and
politics. It's going to take a lot more than software, and something entirely
different from it, to solve them.

